# Christmas present



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Another present made, this time one of my hedgehogs. They are so much fun to make. Hope you like it.

Marie N


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Picture didn't come through.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

i ll try again, thank you Marie N


----------



## meezergal3 (Feb 18, 2017)

orrannor said:


> Another present made, this time one of my hedgehogs. They are so much fun to make. Hope you like it.
> 
> Marie N


These are adorable. I love hedgehogs. What type yarn did you use to make his quills? Love it.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

What a cutie...


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

So cute My GD loves hedgehogs. Where did you find the pattern? Kathy B


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

How cute! They would make cute tree decorations.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Very, very cute.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

OMG ????! Such a cute toy


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Love it.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

So cute. :sm24:


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, Marie. I love hedgehogs, too! Is the pattern available?
Cathie


orrannor said:


> Second attempt at posting, I'm not very computer savvy. One of my little hedgehogs, they are fun to make. Hope you all like these. Marie N


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

OMG....how cute!


----------



## KiwiDawn (Dec 11, 2012)

this is the the cutest thing I've seen in a long time. I would love the pattern or know where to get it. well done


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Awww so so cute


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

KBEDRN said:


> So cute My GD loves hedgehogs. Where did you find the pattern? Kathy B


Hi Kathy, this is an English pattern and you can buy it online at:

www.kingcole.com

[email protected] kingcole.com

Pattern #9015

They also ship the wool to USA. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Bobbie K said:


> Very, very cute.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

vreinholde said:


> OMG ????! Such a cute toy


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Weasynana said:


> Love it.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Judy M said:


> So cute!!!


Thank you Marie N


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

KBEDRN said:


> So cute My GD loves hedgehogs. Where did you find the pattern? Kathy B


You can find it online @

www,kingcole.com

Email: [email protected] kingcole.com

Hope you find it, pattern #9015

Good luck. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

to-cath said:


> Thanks, Marie. I love hedgehogs, too! Is the pattern available?
> Cathie


Hi Cathie, you can find the pattern [email protected]

www.kingcole.com
email: [email protected] kingcole.com

Good luck

Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

hairygrandma said:


> OMG....how cute!


Hi hairy grandma, you can find the pattern @
www.kingcole.com
email: [email protected]

Hope you find it
Pattern #9015

Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

KiwiDawn said:


> this is the the cutest thing I've seen in a long time. I would love the pattern or know where to get it. well done


Hi Dawn, you can find the pattern @
www.kingcole.com

email: [email protected] kingcole.com

Pattern # 9015

Marie


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Tapraol said:


> So cute!


Thank you Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Nanamel14 said:


> Awww so so cute


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Just way too cute


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh, how sweet these little fellas are....thanks for posting.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

meezergal3 said:


> These are adorable. I love hedgehogs. What type yarn did you use to make his quills? Love it.


I used a tinsel yarn chunky from King Cole, the same company that produces the pattern. Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Linda Haworth said:


> What a cutie...


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Peggan said:


> How cute! They would make cute tree decorations.


Too big for that Peggan, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Naneast said:


> So cute. :sm24:


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

bettyirene said:


> Oh, how sweet these little fellas are....thanks for posting.


Thank you Betty Marie N


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Cute little face,love him,


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Cute little face,love him,


Thank you Mary, Marie N


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Very cute ????


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

He's a cutie.


----------



## carmella (Feb 28, 2011)

A hedgehog was my granddaughter's birthday gift from her parents last year. She loves that little creature. I've not been knitting for a while, so I bought her hedgehog mittens and a necklace for this year's birthday. Your hedgehog is fabulous. I don't know if I can knit like yours, so if you want to make a sale, please get in touch with me. Thanks, Carmella


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I love it! Nice job! I must have the pattern. Would you kindly share?


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Mad loch said:


> Very cute ????


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

sheilaeite said:


> Cute.


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Amazing little hedgehog.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Sherlyn said:


> I love it! Nice job! I must have the pattern. Would you kindly share?


Hi Sherlyn, you can find the pattern on:

www.kingcole.com

Pattern # 9015

Cheers Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Patty Sutter said:


> So cute!!


Thank you Patty Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

mopa2282 said:


> Amazing little hedgehog.


I think she is amazing too, Marie N


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

I tried this link with the pattern number and it came up as no results. Thanks anyway.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Sherlyn said:


> I tried this link with the pattern number and it came up as no results. Thanks anyway.


Hi Sherlyn , you could email [email protected] this address:

[email protected] kingcole.com

I enclose a poor photo as my pattern is well used, hope this helps, let me know. Marie N


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

He is so cute! Good job.


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Grammy Toni said:


> He is so cute! Good job.


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Darling!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

riversong200 said:


> Darling!


Thank you so muchMarie N


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable. Good job. Aloha... Bev


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

blawler said:


> He's adorable. Good job. Aloha... Bev


Thank yo so much from Ireland, Marie N


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So cute


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Available on EBAY $4-$7
https://www.ebay.com/itm/King-Cole-Hedgehog-9015-Tinsel-Chunky-Knitting-Pattern-Free-P-P/272308620140?epid=1630272646&hash=item3f66dbcb6c:g:jQ4AAOSwqfNXiMbK


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

glnwhi said:


> So cute


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> Available on EBAY $4-$7
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/King-Cole-Hedgehog-9015-Tinsel-Chunky-Knitting-Pattern-Free-P-P/272308620140?epid=1630272646&hash=item3f66dbcb6c:g:jQ4AAOSwqfNXiMbK


Thank you for posting this info Marie N


----------



## iPurl (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, that's adorable! I'm an adult and I would be happy to receive one!


----------



## iPurl (Nov 24, 2017)

Oh, that's adorable! I'm an adult and I would be happy to receive one!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

iPurl said:


> Oh, that's adorable! I'm an adult and I would be happy to receive one!


Thank you so much, Marie N


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

So unique and very good work!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Very nice, Marie!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

raindancer said:


> So unique and very good work!


Thank you so much Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

KarenLeigh said:


> Very nice, Marie!


Thank you so much Karen, Marie N


----------



## meezergal3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you so much Marie.


----------



## Julie1947 (Apr 15, 2014)

There just tooooo lovely You do beautiful work ,


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Cute!!!!!!


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

Julie1947 said:


> There just tooooo lovely You do beautiful work ,


Thank you Julie, Marie N


----------



## orrannor (Apr 11, 2017)

dialknit said:


> Cute!!!!!!


Cheers, Marie N


----------

